# New Female Libido Drug!! Help is on the Way



## ToothFairy (May 19, 2013)

For all of you suffering with a LD wife or girlfriend... a new female libido drug. Perhaps this will be the thing to save a few marriages!?


http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/19/business/fda-approval-addyi-female-viagra.html?_r=0


----------



## Mostlycontent (Apr 16, 2014)

Meh, looks like the drug has less than stellar reviews and was considered "at best, minimally effective". Sounds like the FDA just caved in to the demands of some feminists groups but doesn't seem like this drug is really the answer IMO.

On top of all that, it sure does seem like this drug has some side effects to be leery of. So it's deemed minimally effective with some quasi severe side effects. Seems we should be able do better than that, doesn't it?


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

It sounds marginally effective at best. In fact, it didn't fare much better than the placebo.

This seems like a Pharma bonanza rather than good medicine. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

happy as a clam said:


> It sounds marginally effective at best. In fact, it didn't fare much better than the placebo.
> 
> This seems like a Pharma bonanza rather than good medicine.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've heard it's most often prescribed with two shots of Tequila as a catalyst, and that this improves the drugs efficacy considerably.


----------



## ToothFairy (May 19, 2013)

Haha.. I think all those things are true. Maybe as a last resort for truly desperate people.. ?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

If it really worked well as intended, and if it was the type of drug you take when you are ready, not everyday...I would try it, for fun!

So no, not just desperate people would try it.

In fact, there is a huge number of women clamoring for something that really does work. Many women who have lost their desire want a drug that works to restore it, or to create physical arousal at least. Women are the ones asking their doctors for it. I wouldn't say these women are desperate necessarily...they just want their drive back and would take a pill for it if it worked. Similar to men who have desire but can't hold an erection as well anymore. 

I haven't lost my desire but it would just be fun to feel a super charged horny zing if one could be provided by a safe drug. 

I'm pretty sure this one is not the one, though. Maybe someday there will actually be such a drug that works.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

The side effects and low success rate does not matter. The pharmaceutical company will make a killing. So all's well.


----------



## lilbitoluv (Aug 14, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> The side effects and low success rate does not matter. The pharmaceutical company will make a killing. So all's well.


The side effects and success rates SHOULD matter though. How many drugs are being pushed on us regularly, that our doctors dont suggest, but we suggest it to them? pharmaceutical companies are corporate drug dealers and nothing more. They have zero interest in curing anything. If you have a problem, there is a pill for it, trust. They are even making up disorders to create pills for!

If there is a problem with your libido, there are many things you can do to fix the problem at the root like changing your diet, meditation, etc. People often go much of their life not trying these things but when they finally do, they usually wish they had started sooner


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> it would just be fun to feel a super charged horny zing if one could be provided by a safe drug.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this one is not the one, though. Maybe someday there will actually be such a drug that works.


Ahem...


----------



## J.deere (Jul 8, 2015)

​


ToothFairy said:


> For all of you suffering with a LD wife or girlfriend... a new female libido drug. Perhaps this will be the thing to save a few marriages!?
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/19/business/fda-approval-addyi-female-viagra.html?_r=0



I already suggested that my wife ask her doctor for a prescription

I have high hopes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

Doesn't sound like much if you have a sex drive. But, 2.7 to 4.4 times per month is a>60% increase. 

If it actually does the, it could be the difference between tolerable and I can't take this anymore.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

DayOne said:


> Ahem...


Really? Does that work?


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Faithful Wife said:


> If it really worked well as intended, and if it was the type of drug you take when you are ready, not everyday...I would try it, for fun!


They just said on GMA that you have to take it every day and it's $400/month. Yikes.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm heavily invested in a pharmaceutical company researching a drug that makes semen taste like chocolate.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Really? Does that work?



Allegedly...


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

The female version of viagra is a mixture of the following:

*Ritalin*, taken by the male so that he will be a better listener!










& *Money*, used by the woman to decorate her bedroom with a new $20k piece of art each month!










Unfortunately few women get to experience this because they try to substitute pot (since it is legal now in some states) for ritalin (which is illegal if not prescribed) and end up just desiring some late night tacos instead of making wild and crazy love to their man and it all goes to sh!t...


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Cletus said:


> I've heard it's most often prescribed with two shots of Tequila as a catalyst, and that this improves the drugs efficacy considerably.


Alcohol increases the risk of sudden blood pressure loss and fainting. Not a good plan.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> The side effects and low success rate does not matter. The pharmaceutical company will make a killing. So all's well.


Some women's groups have been part of the activism according to the news I have been hearing the last couple of days. Accusations have been cast at the FDA of sexism because ED drugs are available for me. The fact that the drug cannot demonstrate efficacy seems to be unimportant.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Isn't that what Ecstasy is for?


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

NobodySpecial said:


> Some women's groups have been part of the activism according to the news I have been hearing the last couple of days. Accusations have been cast at the FDA of sexism because ED drugs are available for me. The fact that the drug cannot demonstrate efficacy seems to be unimportant.


So is the 2.7 to 4.4 thing quoted in the article not factually correct? If it is and you think that is not demonstrating efficacy what level would?

Correct my thinking, 2 to 3 times per month vs. 1 to 2 times per week seems significant to me.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

DayOne said:


> Ahem...


Which again points to the fact why big pharma will go crazy if weed becomes legal across all 50 states.
If marijuana does become legal across the board, it's time to short pharma stock, big time.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

anonmd said:


> So is the 2.7 to 4.4 thing quoted in the article not factually correct? If it is and you think that is not demonstrating efficacy what level would?
> 
> Correct my thinking, 2 to 3 times per month vs. 1 to 2 times per week seems significant to me.


Sorry, I responded based on a more vague news report before seeing the article.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

badsanta said:


> and end up just desiring some late night tacos


I must confess to being a late night taco muncher myself...does wonders for her libido too...

"Tastes great, less filling" >


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

anonmd said:


> Doesn't sound like much if you have a sex drive. But, 2.7 to 4.4 times per month is a>60% increase.
> 
> If it actually does the, it could be the difference between tolerable and I can't take this anymore.


The placebo produced a similar increase, although slightly less than the actual drug.

I'm sticking with more foreplay, a couple glasses of wine and not being a complete assshole toward my wife. That seems to work most every time.


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

23% vs 60% is not that similar.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

anonmd said:


> 23% vs 60% is not that similar.


Go for it. For myself, I am not going to recommend my wife get on a DAILY new line drug with less than convincing efficacy and unknown long term side effects. 

Don't get me wrong. I'm alive because of a boatload of drugs I take. That's not the point. The point is, the data is not convincing me, at all.

Time will tell. 

To each their own.

However,
It's easy for me to say because I have to concede I am getting pretty great sex twice a week. If it was once every couple months, I would probably suggest just about anything, unfortunately.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Really? Does that work?


No, it doesn't work....only on a very few people who rarely smoke it.

It is legal where I live, so I'm already on it...it's my anti-depressant. :grin2:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> Isn't that what Ecstasy is for?


Ecstasy is an awesome sex drug. Sadly though, it prohibits orgasm.

So you can go all night but you can't get off.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

lilbitoluv said:


> The side effects and success rates SHOULD matter though. How many drugs are being pushed on us regularly, that our doctors dont suggest, but we suggest it to them? pharmaceutical companies are corporate drug dealers and nothing more. They have zero interest in curing anything. If you have a problem, there is a pill for it, trust. They are even making up disorders to create pills for!
> 
> If there is a problem with your libido, there are many things you can do to fix the problem at the root like changing your diet, meditation, etc. People often go much of their life not trying these things but when they finally do, they usually wish they had started sooner


Of course the ide effects and success rates SHOULD matter. My point is that big pharmaceutical companies don't care as much about that as they do making money. If it works for a few people, when it comes to sex, many many more will try it to see if they are one of the 'lucky few'. So big pharmaceutical lines it's pocket. Sometimes it seems like that's all they care about. Or at least is a primary motivator.

Researchers, executives, etc. at a pharmaceutical company are rewarded for how much money they bring in.. not for curing deceases. If they do that.. they would all lose their jobs.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
It seems marginally effective, and its a difficult effect to measure. 

This really is trying to solve a different problem then Viagra. Viagra tries to make it possible for a man who desires sex to physically have sex. This drug tries to make a woman desire sex - a much more complex issue.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

This sounds like a desperate play by a drug company who just barely got something approved and now is desperate to recover their costs. Though to be fair some of the new drugs you see on tv are like that one for plaque psoriasis is at least honest that it really doesn't work very well - between 40% and 70% and only after months and months of taking it. I am sure this will be a failure because a) no woman will pay for a sex drug not even for a portion of it, and b) no one really knows or understands what female arousal is. I guess they could tie it in with those other two drugs they advertise for women - one to help painful intercourse and the other to help vaginal dryness in menopausal women. And then pray it doesn't lead to overactive bladder and incontinence.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> I am sure this will be a failure because a) *no woman will pay for a sex drug not even for a portion of it*, and b) no one really knows or understands what female arousal is.


:lol:

Dude...I'm sorry you have no understanding of women's sex lives...but I can assure you, I've spent more money on sex drugs in my life than I have spent on sunscreen. And I'll be spending plenty more before I'm done.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> :lol:
> 
> Dude...I'm sorry you have no understanding of women's sex lives...but I can assure you, I've spent more money on sex drugs in my life than I have spent on sunscreen. And I'll be spending plenty more before I'm done.


When they make sunscreen a prescription drug no one will pay for THAT either.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I wonder if they could improve the efficacy by wrapping every pill in a hundred dollar bill? It's the well-known Franklin Effect.

Preparing for the incoming...


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Runs like Dog said:


> Isn't that what Ecstasy is for?


MDMA used to be prescribed by marriage counselors back in the day.


----------



## Happilymarried25 (Mar 19, 2014)

I can't see a lot of women taking this drug even if it does work. I think a lot of women with "low libido" just don't want to have sex with their partner for other reasons like they are pissed, resentful and/or not attracted to their partner so they say they have a low libido to avoid hurting the person or starting an argument.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Happilymarried25 said:


> I can't see a lot of women taking this drug even if it does work. I think a lot of women with "low libido" just don't want to have sex with their partner for other reasons like they are pissed, resentful and/or not attracted to their partner so they say they have a low libido to avoid hurting the person or starting an argument.


Yup. If I were a woman who was offered a pill to make me want to sleep with a guy I didn't really like, I'd decline.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> MDMA used to be prescribed by marriage counselors back in the day.


There is some new experimentation going on again.

It really is an amazing experience. 

I *highly* recommend it.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> There is some new experimentation going on again.
> 
> It really is an amazing experience.
> 
> I *highly* recommend it.


Really? I thought they'd outlawed MDMA?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Really? I thought they'd outlawed MDMA?


Some doctors can still get it.

Some psychologists can, too.

Some get it even though it is illegal because they know it has benefits to certain patients, or because they still want to research the potential benefits with patients in controlled conditions.

And then some people get it for themselves, even though it is illegal.

I would bet eventually it will be legalized, along with many other drugs.


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> There is some new experimentation going on again.
> 
> It really is an amazing experience.
> 
> I *highly* recommend it.


Since thread drift is rampant here:

You are all over the place. 

It seems to me if you can't give affirmative consent under the influence of alcohol, the same would apply to any other mind altering substance no?


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

It's a bit discouraging for male readers, the fact that almost all the female libido drugs were little better than a placebo.....

Means our wives have been lying to us, it is US not THEM.

Tamat


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

anonmd said:


> Since thread drift is rampant here:
> 
> You are all over the place.
> 
> It seems to me if you can't give affirmative consent under the influence of alcohol, the same would apply to any other mind altering substance no?


I never said a person should do drugs and then hook up with a rando. I'm talking about in my monogamous (and very sexy!) marriage when I'm talking about myself doing these substances.


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

OK, MDMA only after marriage - LOL!

FWIW, if the proposed AC law only applied to random hookups and one night stands I'd go along. Funny, they don't write them that way though.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I read an account written by a woman one time who swore by the MDMA for saving her marriage. She wrote that years of resentments and hurts went out the window. Of course, it wore off, but it gave them a taste of how it could be if they'd let go of the poisonous feelings.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> I read an account written by a woman one time who swore by the MDMA for saving her marriage. She wrote that years of resentments and hurts went out the window. Of course, it wore off, but it gave them a taste of how it could be if they'd let go of the poisonous feelings.


I totally agree with this as a possibility.

It really helps you see past your normal filters, and see the real love that lies beneath it. And although it does wear off, you can still recall how it felt and the expanded awareness you had when you were on it. It is helpful for intimacy and love, as well as sexuality.


----------



## Texansfan (May 8, 2015)

I'm guessing if I said to my wife "Honey, I don't want you taking this new drug because I'm worried about the side effects it may have on you and your health is more important" this would have a much bigger impact on her libido than the drug itself ever would. 

But then again, my wife is frigid so doubt either would work...lol.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Faithful Wife said:


> Fozzy said:
> 
> 
> > I read an account written by a woman one time who swore by the MDMA for saving her marriage. She wrote that years of resentments and hurts went out the window. Of course, it wore off, but it gave them a taste of how it could be if they'd let go of the poisonous feelings.
> ...


I'd definitely try it if I could find it. lol


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Elizabeth001 said:


> I'd definitely try it if I could find it. lol


You and me both.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Meet me behind the school and bring $40.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Faithful Wife said:


> Meet me behind the school and bring $40.


Bwahaahaa...I'll be there!!


----------



## Mostlycontent (Apr 16, 2014)

Constable Odo said:


> I'm heavily invested in a pharmaceutical company researching a drug that makes semen taste like chocolate.



Ron White, is that you?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm going to be absolutely stunned if a majority of LD women even try this new drug. I believe most are quite content the way they are.


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

For those of you looking for a better alternative than this "female viagra" product, it's on the way.

A company I'm heavily invested in has their product in the final stage 3 testing. The results to date have been very promising. There are two main advantages:

1. It does not work in the brain.
2. It does not have severe side effects.

Oh, BTW, Sprout Pharma, which developed the new approved product, was acquired by Valeant Pharma for a cool US$1.0 billion


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Do keep us posted on said miracle drug, Brad.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

BradWesley said:


> For those of you looking for a better alternative than this "female viagra" product, it's on the way.
> 
> A company I'm heavily invested in has their product in the final stage 3 testing. The results to date have been very promising. There are two main advantages:
> 
> ...


Details please. I MAY have a spare $100 to invest in said company.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Sounds like you need to find the stock name for Valeant Pharma.


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> Details please. I MAY have a spare $100 to invest in said company.


The name of the company is Palatin Technologies, based here in New Jersey.

Their website is www.palatin.com/

I don't endorse or recommend any stocks to anyone. There are always inherent risks involved. Study the company then do your homework, then make a decision.

Good luck


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Sprout is a Raleigh company. I know a few of their people.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> The side effects and low success rate does not matter. The pharmaceutical company will make a killing. So all's well.



Not any more of a killing than Rogaine did and for the same reasons. 

http://www.fiercepharma.com/special-reports/pharmas-biggest-flops/rogaine-pharmas-biggest-flops


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> :lol:
> 
> Dude...I'm sorry you have no understanding of women's sex lives...but I can assure you, I've spent more money on sex drugs in my life than I have spent on sunscreen. And I'll be spending plenty more before I'm done.



Sorry FW but the dude is right. You're not a typical consumer....

The average woman isn't going to spend $400/m for it. It's that simple. Not with a near placebo efficacy. 

Viagra and Cialis made billions because (a) they work and (b) they are not $400/month. You need lots and lots of $400/m to write off R&D costs and I doubt they'll ever even do that.

Even tho Sprout did not develop the drug so there's no billion in R&D to pay back, corporate greed will sink this.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Viagra is sold to people who actually want to have sex but need assistance in the performance of sex. This new drug is designed to make a person with little interest in sex have interest in sex. If you don't like to eat broccoli, would you spend money on a drug that would make you want to eat broccoli? Some non-sexual types might try the drug to shut their complaining spouse up but I suspect most have long ago quit caring about what their spouse wants, sexually. Those likely to buy this drug are already having sex in some form. Someone not motivated to have any form of sexual contact (which is clearly possible for all but the paralyzed and doesn't cost a nickle) isn't likely to whip out large bank to have sex.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

john117 said:


> Sorry FW but the dude is right. You're not a typical consumer....
> 
> The average woman isn't going to spend $400/m for it. It's that simple. Not with a near placebo efficacy.
> 
> ...


If it doesn't work, you're right.

But if it does, you're wrong.

Want to put some money on it? I would happily bet you far more than $400 on this.

This drug will literally sell out overnight if it works and yes, WOMEN are the ones who will buy it. Have you not read any of the previous research and reporting on it? WOMEN are the ones who are demanding it.

As I said...totally true, if it doesn't work, women will be pissed and not buy it....and then they'll pressure big pharma until they find one that does work.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

anonmd said:


> OK, MDMA only after marriage - LOL!
> 
> FWIW, if the proposed AC law only applied to random hookups and one night stands I'd go along. Funny, they don't write them that way though.


No, because that would not suit the purpose of giving all the power to the woman!


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

FW, unless they're VERY good with their marketing I doubt they'll go anywhere. Not for $400/month. I mean, Propecia works a lot better for it's purpose and before it went generic it was nowhere near $400/month. 

If they have a VERY good marketing campaign and ride the placebo effect too it may work. But it doubt it. Otherwise Sprout would have been gobbled up by a major player with patent drought...

Incidentally my wife spent a decade in big pharma mostly in marketing analytics. She worked on some well known mental health drugs (lolz). I've followed big pharma as an investor for a while and don't see it happening.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

john117 said:


> FW, unless they're VERY good with their marketing I doubt they'll go anywhere. Not for $400/month. I mean, Propecia works a lot better for it's purpose and before it went generic it was nowhere near $400/month.
> 
> If they have a VERY good marketing campaign and ride the placebo effect too it may work. But it doubt it. Otherwise Sprout would have been gobbled up by a major player with patent drought...
> 
> Incidentally my wife spent a decade in big pharma mostly in marketing analytics. She worked on some well known mental health drugs (lolz). I've followed big pharma as an investor for a while and don't see it happening.


Ok how do we set the bar for the bet?


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Ok how do we set the bar for the bet?



What time period are we talking about? 

You may not know this but over half the prescriptions written in the USA are reported back to a single company who in turn sells it to Big Pharma. Without name of patient obviously but most other info is there. Incl prescriber physician.

So, FOOBAR Pharmaceuticals sends their sales force to physicians, free samples, food, seminars, etc and all this is tracked too. So FOOBAR knows who prescribed what to whom. This takes a phenomenal amount of money and has marginal effectiveness even with Viagra blockbuster drugs - read the Viagra salesman book. With a product that has yet to show huge promise unless they flood the air with sexy premenopausal women desperately looking for libido I don't see it happening. They might yet pull it off but it's not easy.

Analyzing the data above is what my wife did for quite a while. I have a sizable collection of sales trinkets decorating my lab at work  the only good thing that may come out of it is awareness...


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

Lets see, there are 156 million females in the US, about 56 million of those are between 18 and 44. I think I saw something like 40% complaint of low sex drive? That makes 22 million, say 1/2 those aren't interested in solving their issue so 11 million candidates. If 5% pursue it, 550 thousand customers. Maybe 1/2 perceive a result, 275,000. That is 1.3 billion in sales @ $400/month. Add in off label prescribing for post menopausal women...


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

john117 said:


> FW, unless they're VERY good with their marketing I doubt they'll go anywhere. Not for $400/month.


Let's go back to this part, john.

Have you read any of the articles discussing women clamoring for this drug? Do you honestly think they'd have to push hard at women in order for them to buy it? I'm asking this as if the drug hasn't been approved yet so we don't know for sure if it works or how much it would cost. Do you think they would have kept going after this drug at all if they did not think there is a market of women who will buy it?

Reading at TAM would make people think that lots of women are happy to be LD. But that isn't really the case across the board. Many women are absolutely miserable about it. Either because they used to have it and have lost it and want it back...or even because they want to have more passionate sex and just aren't feeling it in their bodies even if they never did before.

I understand all the problems with a drug like this for women (and the problem of what are they supposed to work on, the brain? Bloodflow? Hormones?) Viagra doesn't create desire where none exists, it just makes erections easier. This drug won't create desire, either. The hope with this drug is that by creating some arousal, desire will be easier.

That being said...anything they come up with that has any type of success will be purchased by millions of women, I promise you.

If it ends up not working when that many women use it, then it will flop. But the desire to increase desire will not stop, and any future efforts toward a drug that does work will be welcomed by the market place.

I'm eager to hear more about Brad's wonder drug.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I read a lot about it. As is typical in such stages of public reaction you will read such stories. The difficult part is to come up with the hard data to convince people to spend $400 a month. That's a car payment.

I think that the women who proactively want to improve their intimate life will find ways to do so. But it's a stretch to expect that a modestly effective drug will fix it overnight. 

What I would love to see happen is increased awareness and - why not - celebration of sexuality. For the TAM chronically LD people it's not going to be much use - you can't spike your LD wife's coffee with it 

But it's a start. A great start if they play their cards right. I believe in miracle drugs. My older girl is an Accutane girl and she put up with the 9 month protocol for flawless skin instead of Ms. Noriega pineapple face... But I also believe in realistic expectations. We tried another miracle drug for a different skin condition in my younger - no go. 

Let's see...


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Really? Does that work?




According to my wife way back when it had a significantly positive effect on her sexual experience (that was mostly before meeting me, and never with me). I don't think libido was an issue for her then (in her 20s), and I don't recall whether she mentioned it affected desire.



I found this article, and especially the comments, make it seem worth a try, maybe with infrequent smaller doses, not smoked, and with just the right variety.



https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/all-about-sex/201003/how-does-marijuana-affect-your-sex-life


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

In terms of financials only, a blockbuster is a $1B / year drug. Just to put it into perspective, if you have $200/month profit per patient, that's $2500 a year, times 100,000 you're a quarter of the way there. So, can they find 400,000-500,000 women that are premenopausal and have the money (not likely to be covered but you never know) and the desire to see their doctor... 

Just to put it into perspective, Propecia (yea!) in its hayday brought in half a bil a year. Not bad but not the kind of money that something that works a LOT better than the one in question may be expecting. Propecia has side effects as well (I've been taking it for a few years and my Frank Zappa hair is a testament to its efficacy  and no side effects) but the bottom line is the asking price is too high and the efficacy has yet to be determined. 

I mean, you get an extra 0.7 'events' a month (what's 0.7, HJ or BJ or...) or some such, yea, great, is that worth $400/month? make it from 1x a month to 4x a month with Propecia like results and we talk. I think they're into something (I like their approach into figuring out the inhibition of the reward centers of the brain) and feel that as part of a more 'complete' treatment with therapy or sex therapy it could work wonders, and I hope it does. As is, it may end up working only because of word of mouth and getting the involuntary LD voice heard.

The other issue is whether it will be covered by insurance. If it is, then all bets are off and it should have no problem hitting the billion dollars a year in a few years. I lucked out when my wife had a stellar insurance plan that covered Propecia before it went off patent - then when they dropped Propecia thankfully it went generic and now I'm coughing up $25/month or so instead of ten times that.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Really? Does that work?


It does increase my wife's drive above what it already is. I have never partaken at any point in my life, my wife and I both have very solid drives, having sex 7-10 times a week.

That said...

We have talked about it, and while sex when she is under the influence is mind blowing for her, for me, in her words, it boils down to...she's a lousy lay when she's high.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

I am following this thread as a "LD" woman who has been desperate to increase my drive for several years now. I've been having this discussion with my GP for around 2 years and plan to discuss using this drug with my doctor when I see her in a month for my next appt. 

There are plenty of women like me who are frustrated that our bodies don't work like they are supposed to and who want to feel ALIVE again. 

I am 31 and keep waiting for this magical libido boost that is supposed to happen in the 30s/40s. 

I am on SSRI (lowest dose I can go on now for depression management) and figure I will probably not be "allowed" per my doc to take this new drug if it works by altering brain chemistry, since I already take a drug that does that. 

I'm still going to ask about it and see if it's for me. 

I would pay $400/mo. because I am lucky enough to have excellent insurance with an employer funded HSA account attached to cover prescriptions. For someone without that luxury I feel for them. It's a steep price to pay.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

That's the point - about 6-7 years ago we had similar insurance thru my wife and they covered things like Accutane - frightening cost. Then the Great Recession happened and all that's history for most people.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Having been on a number of expensive brand new meds over the last few years, my experience is that they don't tend to take long for a generic to come out that is much cheaper. Wouldn't that be the case here as well?


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

It's usually 17 years patent protection but the clock starts much earlier than when it's approved. Typically if you get 13-14 years it's fantastic.


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

Let us hope it works. Cost will be whatever it is. LD causes much human misery that can span decades and negatively impact future generations. If there is something that helps alleviate this, I do not begrudge the drug companies the immense profit they will earn.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I have my doubts - a lot of the havoc LD wrecks in a relationship is when the LD person is not interested in a solution, whether pharmaceutical in nature or not.

For many of the hardcore LD's here you might as well put it in their coffee creamer and it won't solve anything.


----------

